# Drill Sergeant



## skribs (Nov 23, 2013)

A drill sergeant is getting ready to teach Combatives to a bunch of new recruits.  He asks the crowd standing at attention in front of him "do any of you good-fer-nothing bunch of rejects think they can whip me?"

One man in the back raises his hand and yells "I do, sir!"  The recruit was _big_.  6-foot-5, almost 300 pounds of pure muscle.  He cracked his knuckles as he walked up through the formation to stand in front of the drill sergeant.

The sergeant looks back at the rest of the recruits, and (thinking quickly) says, "alright, this is my new assistant.  Do any of you think you can whip both of us?"


----------



## Takai (Nov 23, 2013)

Classic.


----------



## Carol (Nov 23, 2013)

Nice one!


----------



## seasoned (Nov 23, 2013)

Nice...........:lfao:


----------



## donald1 (Nov 23, 2013)

Not if he's like the drill sergeant I'm thinking of the guy I'm thinking about was mean heed probably make an example of someone quicker than he could say pushups


----------



## skribs (Nov 23, 2013)

I think it's a perfect example of how to fight without fighting


----------



## donald1 (Nov 23, 2013)

True and a little funny too


----------

